# Pasture Practices



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Good article:

http://www.progressiveforage.com/forage-types/grasses-and-grazing/three-ways-to-set-your-pasture-up-for-failure?utm_source=E-newsletters&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=091515FGExtra

But, I will take exception to point #3--I will over-graze a pasture after I have let it go to seed. I believe this allows new plants to start after the grass seed has been trampled seeded.

Ralph


----------



## longmeadow farm (Jun 26, 2009)

Read the "link" .. my recommendation... ignore it.. has lots of bad advice.. unless you are prepositioned to believe stuff from ag colleges .. conventional agricultural proponents will never stop with the propaganda.... my advice.. read stuff from multiple sources.. challenge your preconceived ideas..


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Read the "link" .. my recommendation... consider it.. has lots of good advice..

See my word play, the article was stating 3 ways to set your pasture up for FAILURE (not success). 1) Applying Nitrogen in the Fall. 2) Fertilizing without soil testing. 3) Grazing or cutting below 4 inches.

Fall is the time for root energy, not expending it on growth. Soil testing is important, why throw money on the ground if it's not going to help it?

Now the big kicker is the grazing or cutting below 4 inches. I never cut hay below 6 inches on purpose unless it is a final cut before seeding. I tend to graze pastures following the 4" guideline but let's face it cows will be cows and eat closer. I will overgraze to expose dirt for easier seed germination. The 4" guideline is so you don't have to overseed yearly. Also very beneficial for summer canopy for the soil composition.


----------

